# Dumb work injuries



## GorillaGrunt

Did myself a good one tonight. I cut the tip of my right index finger d___ed near off; it's at least a flap rather than totally open (sorry, gross) but it's going to be annoying for at least a week. How did this happen? While blazing through a sack of onions with my AS nakiri? Nope. Furiously chopping a case of Romaine with my brand new 270? Nope. Wielding my 12" Sab on the line? Another nope. I somehow slipped while cleaning my peeler between the first and second waves of dinner. It went beyond the category of "well, I knew better than to do that" past "wasn't even thinking" all the way to "how did that even happen?" I can't even figure it out. Might have been a hole in the towel. Worst of all, it's my personal peeler, but it's a bloody (ha) peeler -- I could have chucked it in the dish pit and retrieved it later. Anyone ever done something that feels that level of dumb?


----------



## skewed

Peeler, as in a standard veggie peeler? Easy to forget that they can be rather sharp.

I rarely nick myself with my knives. It is always the stupid things that get me: cleaning around/under equipment that has sharp corners (I usually directly grab a file and file them down!), grab hot pads from on top of the steam box right after opening the darn thing or scraping off soft wet skin on sharp edges of hotel pans. I hate having to deal with the healing time. Wounds take forever to heal when having to constantly wear band-aids and gloves.


----------



## Oh_Toro

That serrated edge on the plastic wrap box gets me more often than it should...


----------



## skewed

Oh_Toro said:


> That serrated edge on the plastic wrap box gets me more often than it should...



Nasty scraps! I have caught my forearm a time or two on them.


----------



## ecchef

I drink gallons of hot tea when I'm working. My most consistent dumbass injuries are burns from trying to secure the lid on a to-go cup. Minor in severity but major in the annoying as hell category.


----------



## Jovidah

Home cook, but still: I have a Robert Herder paring knife in a 'mittelspitz' model. Instead of the usual sheepfoot design it has the point in the center and the profile is almost completely symmetrical. So in a rush I went to cut something small, grabbed the parer, and used it with my index finger pushing on on the spine of the blade. Too bad I had the blade upside down and was simply pushing my finger into the edge. It was bloody.


----------



## alterwisser

I once badly cut myself on my own toenail when putting on socks.... LOL


----------



## Oh_Toro

alterwisser said:


> I once badly cut myself on my own toenail when putting on socks.... LOL



How is this even possible? Not doubting you, just curious


----------



## fimbulvetr

Mash one toe with the nail trimmed at an angle into another while squeezing your foot into a tight sock.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## alterwisser

Oh_Toro said:


> How is this even possible? Not doubting you, just curious



No clue.... maybe toe nail wasn't cut properly. I remember that it was winter and my hands very dry, so much easier to cut yourself ....


----------



## Nemo

I was thinking that you must be a sharp dresser


----------



## WildBoar

without pictures this is all just make believe...


----------



## Devon_Steven

Nemo said:


> I was thinking that you must be a sharp dresser


----------



## Oh_Toro

Nemo said:


> I was thinking that you must be a sharp dresser



Get. Out. :nunchucks:


----------



## Nemo

Sorry. Very bad pun.


----------



## labor of love

Puréed hot soup in a vitamix, not noticing that whoever used the equipment before me left the machine on high, and speed at 10 when I turned it on. I have splatter burn scars on my chest to this day. Also, once I needed a number 10 can of tomatoes open on the fly and our can opener sucked, got the can open about half way and tried to rip it open with my hand the rest of the way. The serrations in the can lid cut right into my palm, got a dozen stitches from that one.


----------



## preizzo

**** labor seems you been in a war... &#128514;&#128514;
I cut the tip of my index with a mandolin, the tip still did not grow back totally.


----------



## TheCaptain

So back about 25 years ago the employer could still get away with telling women they had to wear skirts, pantyhose, and heels when visiting client locations. Problem was, I was on a large outsource engagement and was ALWAYS at a client location. So here I am, in a friggin skirt and heels working a 70+ hour week and tired as all heck. Take off my heels to give my feet a break at 9pm on a Saturday night ...

An promptly steps on a 1 inch heavy duty staple (we processed thick income tax returns) that was on the floor. Went straight up into my foot. Had to use a staple remover to pull it out at that sucker hurt like a sonnabitch!

Nothing compared to you guys in the kitchen, but hey...it is titled "Dumb work injuries"

After that I always kept flats at the client location to change into after hours.


----------



## fimbulvetr

In the restaurant on a day when we were closed, roasting something or another for some event, and I go to put the heavy roasted meat on its sheet pan on a speed rack, and I chest bump it into the slot the way I always do...

...but I'm wearing a sweaty t-shirt instead of a chef's jacket, so I end up with a sheet pan burn right across my chest. Because I'm dumb.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

@labor, ouch! @preizzo, I did the same to my thumb - I was using a guard no less, it somehow got stuck and my hand kept going right into the blade. I thought I'd have a funny shaped thumb forever, but it grew back after a few months. At home, too, not even at work.


----------



## Oh_Toro

TheCaptain said:


> So back about 25 years ago the employer could still get away with telling women they had to wear skirts, pantyhose, and heels when visiting client locations. Problem was, I was on a large outsource engagement and was ALWAYS at a client location. So here I am, in a friggin skirt and heels working a 70+ hour week and tired as all heck. Take off my heels to give my feet a break at 9pm on a Saturday night ...
> 
> An promptly steps on a 1 inch heavy duty staple (we processed thick income tax returns) that was on the floor. Went straight up into my foot. Had to use a staple remover to pull it out at that sucker hurt like a sonnabitch!
> 
> Nothing compared to you guys in the kitchen, but hey...it is titled "Dumb work injuries"
> 
> After that I always kept flats at the client location to change into after hours.



I'm sure the staple was still a relief compared to the heels! :laugh:


----------



## TheCaptain

:grin: looking back I do believe you're right!


----------



## Rivera

Oh_Toro said:


> That serrated edge on the plastic wrap box gets me more often than it should...



Gotta +1 that one man, can't agree enough on how many times that serrated sucker has gotten me :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lucretia

I wasn't involved, but a friend typed up the paperwork when someone had a fall at work due to someone spitting on the floor. The paperwork gave the cause of the accident as "Slipped on a loogie."


----------



## LoneWolfGang

I have got a few.

Hot stock in the shoe.

Tried to pull the tube of plastic wrap from the box. The serrated cutter popped up and marked me across my face.

I managed to fill the deep friar ignition chamber with gas, and it blew up in my face. Got away with singed eyebrows on that one.


----------



## MrCoffee

been taking sh!t for this one for years.....

so my hands are masserated for working the cold side all week, grab a carrot and the mandolin.
Is it he blade that gets me? no no no.
the carrot had the slighted bit of grit on the skin and cut me under my fingernail.

... a carrot....


----------



## CulinaryCellist

Anybody else cut themselves on plastic quart containers??


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Like when the rim is cracked or chipped? @#&$%§!!


----------



## Ryndunk

Foil catering pans! The worst!


----------



## torbaci

hey everybody
yeah i also cut myself on sharp cambro corners,or tomato cans,but yesterday i upped the ante
sliced my right tyhmbs knuckle in the slicer
4 stiches,jel paste,part of skin gone,but could be way worse with a few milimetres so im happy,just chogging painkillers and relaxing now


----------



## M1k3

Mandolin slicer? Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## panda

Lip on hotel pans, they seem to always have a burr and catch the side of my index first knuckle.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> Lip on hotel pans, they seem to always have a burr and catch the side of my index first knuckle.



Or the underside lip of the sheet metal shelves in the walk-in...


----------



## torbaci

M1k3 said:


> Mandolin slicer? Hope you have a speedy recovery.



no but i have cut myself with those too,several years ago,it was right at my finger tip and i hated touching onions,pickles for a while,still remember the pain vividly

this time it was a big boy

https://i.imgur.com/JmMeciM.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/e83meY6.jpg

finger in cast cause the cut is right at my knuckle and it has to stay still,mighty uncomfortable,just be carefull folks,it only takes one moment of slip off

be safe and thanks


----------



## mise_en_place

torbaci said:


> sliced my right tyhmbs knuckle in the slicer
> 4 stiches,jel paste,part of skin gone,but could be way worse with a few milimetres so im happy,just chogging painkillers and relaxing now



About 2 months ago we had two guys cut themselves on the deli slicer in the same day! Both times avoidable and dumb.

First guy had his thumb below the guard and nicked the tip of his thumb rather badly. The second guy turned to talk to someone and reached over the top of the slice wheel to grab the product without looking. His cut was gnarly.

This was also a pain in the ass to have to disassemble, clean, and sanitize the slicer twice during work hours.


----------



## Hassanbensober

I’ve done just about everything once. Mandolin well I could probably write a book. The dumbest thing that comes to mind is this one. I have 2 kitchens in the hotel for some time we only had a couple wire fryer grates that go into the bottom of the fry tank. I took one out of hot fryer downstairs and put it in a hotel pan and grabbed a couple other things. Couldn’t find a cart and awkwardly carried a pile of stuff to the elevator. Struggling to push the button the searing hot fryer grate flipped forward and burned me badly across the cheek and nose. It was scabbed over for close to a month. Looked like an idiot.


----------



## torbaci

mise_en_place said:


> About 2 months ago we had two guys cut themselves on the deli slicer in the same day! Both times avoidable and dumb.
> 
> First guy had his thumb below the guard and nicked the tip of his thumb rather badly. The second guy turned to talk to someone and reached over the top of the slice wheel to grab the product without looking. His cut was gnarly.
> 
> This was also a pain in the ass to have to disassemble, clean, and sanitize the slicer twice during work hours.



Yeah im not in much discomfort or pain,but i feel pretty dumb. Dont even know why my hand was near the blade,i ve been thinking trying to remember why ever since to accident happened but i cant....,why the frick my hand was near the blade? dont even remember....


----------



## holdmyphone

I have cut myself with an exploding plastic quart container while trying to put a lid on it, on the underside lip of a new stainless steel counter, and (most hilarious) while sheathing my knife at the end of a service. Plastic/Foil cutter has got me numerous times. Never been got by the mandolin yet.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Or the underside lip of the sheet metal shelves in the walk-in...


you ever cut yourself on a queen mary? or a loose screw sticking out of one of the pillars of a speed rack? lol


----------



## panda

holdmyphone said:


> I have cut myself with an exploding plastic quart container while trying to put a lid on it, on the underside lip of a new stainless steel counter, and (most hilarious) while sheathing my knife at the end of a service. Plastic/Foil cutter has got me numerous times. Never been got by the mandolin yet.


cracked deli cup cuts are the worst


----------



## holdmyphone

panda said:


> cracked deli cup cuts are the worst


Yes, in part because who expects the plastic cup to be the thing that gets you...


----------



## Walla

I cut myself on aluminum foil...

Seriously nasty paper cut style...

25+ years...and never before...I have a healthy respect for it now...

Take care

Jeff


----------



## mise_en_place

Working too fast and had to get 7 stitches on the finger today.

Coworkers were supportive... mostly betting that I was being a drama queen and didn't need any stitches at all.

Be careful out there. Those of us who are lucky enough to still work are probably still quite busy. Slowing down 10% probably would have saved me about 1 hour and 45 minutes and a couple hundred bucks in bills.


----------



## torbaci

Off,7,thats a lot of stiches
im recovering from a cut myself,only way to recover faster is to try to be healthy,sleep and eat well,rest,keep your wound dry !
try to lay off sugar,lots of veggies and good proteins,lol what a timing,be safe dude
medical bills? no workers comp?


----------



## panda

mise_en_place said:


> About 2 months ago we had two guys cut themselves on the deli slicer in the same day! Both times avoidable and dumb.
> 
> First guy had his thumb below the guard and nicked the tip of his thumb rather badly. The second guy turned to talk to someone and reached over the top of the slice wheel to grab the product without looking. His cut was gnarly.
> 
> This was also a pain in the ass to have to disassemble, clean, and sanitize the slicer twice during work hours.


those 2 def would not pass a drug test


----------



## mise_en_place

panda said:


> those 2 def would not pass a drug test



Nobody I work with would haha



torbaci said:


> Off,7,thats a lot of stiches
> 
> medical bills? no workers comp?



I'm getting reimbursed by my employer instead of running it through worker's comp.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Not really injuires but Ive ripped many pants on sharp corners on stuff at work


----------



## soigne_west

Not at work but related. Drunk as hell nite sometime back and had just watched salty drop a piece of paper and slice through it. I tried it. I failed and nearly cut my hand off.


----------



## labor of love

YumYumSauce said:


> Not really injuires but Ive ripped many pants on sharp corners on stuff at work



This.
Particularly Chef wear “ultimate” pants. There’s this extra poofy fabric like exaggerated pleats around the pocket area. The pockets get caught and rip open on all sorts of stuff in tight kitchens.


----------



## Michi

Those pants looks nice and airy. But, from a safety perspective, loose clothing is a no-no.


----------



## labor of love

The roominess in the crotch area makes them very functional for work, you can squat down easily in them like sweat pants. 
But yes, the pocket area is bad. This wasn’t a problem for me in the past with these sorts of pants. But chefwear quality and consistency has declined so i dunno.


----------



## M1k3

Dickies.


----------



## labor of love

Dickies Poplin pants were amazing and inexpensive. I think they’re discontinued now unfortunately. Imagine regular dickies cut and look but with thin breathable fabric.


----------



## ian

soigne_west said:


> Not at work but related. Drunk as hell nite sometime back and had just watched salty drop a piece of paper and slice through it. I tried it. I failed and nearly cut my hand off.View attachment 75988



Is that the video where he’s naked? This has been deceiving poor souls for ages! I’m convinced he totally misses the paper and picks up two ‘halved’ sheets from the floor.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Is that the video where he’s naked? This has been deceiving poor souls for ages! I’m convinced he totally misses the paper and picks up two ‘halved’ sheets from the floor.


Download the video and then watch the relevant bit one frame at a time. His knife wasn't anywhere near the bit of paper he supposedly cut…

But the joke really rocked, no matter how tipsy he was at the time


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Download the video and then watch the relevant bit one frame at a time. His knife wasn't anywhere near the bit of paper he supposedly cut…
> 
> But the joke really rocked, no matter how tipsy he was at the time



Yea, the great thing is how he’s inspired so many people to try to cut things in the air while drunk. Raise your hand if you’ve done it.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Raise your hand if you’ve done it.


Sorry, no hand raising from me. I manage to cut myself even when sober and when trying to cut stationary objects, let alone falling bits of paper…


----------



## RDalman

On the topic of alu foil. I do all kinds of silly maneuvers with sharp knives and powertools, but the one thing that's made me put on cut restistant gloves is stainless steel foil used in heat treat. Seemingly impossible to handle gloveless without cuts.


----------



## soigne_west

ian said:


> Is that the video where he’s naked? This has been deceiving poor souls for ages! I’m convinced he totally misses the paper and picks up two ‘halved’ sheets from the floor.



A part of me just died inside.


----------



## Dendrobatez

Jack slipped while I was working on my car and ripped my finger nail clean off, looked real nasty for a solid month.
At my actual job I was walking with a 2" hotel pan, exec chef turned around so I turned the pan slightly to avoid him but clipped the side of the oven and jammed the pan into my hand. It was a surprisingly deep and clean cut and should have gotten stitches. 6mo later and I still have a raised scar.


----------



## ian

Not at work, but seems pertinent.







Not as big a deal as the other injuries in this thread, but it makes up for severity in currency, given that it happened a couple hours ago.

This was unrelated to my decision to sell the offending Catcheside.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Not as big a deal as the other injuries in this thread, but it makes up for severity in currency, given that it happened a couple hours ago.


Cringe… 

All things considered, you got off the hook cheaply though. Just one millimetre further back, and it would have turned out far worse.


----------



## panda

At least it was just the nail.


----------



## ian

Yea, hardly any blood, even! Had to search through the garlic to find the nail, which grossed my wife out enough that she had to leave. Stung every time I washed my hands tonight, though.

Told my wife that she’s always on me to cut my nails, so what’s she complaining about...?


----------



## GoodMagic

Seal it with cyanacrylate glue.it will heat up as drying, but will then be protected until it heals. Skin needs to be clean and dry. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## M1k3

GoodMagic said:


> Seal it with cyanacrylate glue.it will heat up as drying, but will then be protected until it heals. Skin needs to be clean and dry. Hope it heals quickly.



Use liberally. Need a nice little 'outter ring'.


----------



## Bert2368

Oh yeah. Did that to my middle finger, left hand while dicing up onions for creole first month I was cooking at New Orleans Takeout. Shaved off nearly half of the nail, but barely any of the nail bed.

Looked for the fingernail quite a while in the pile of onions. Finally the owner threw them in the pot, saying "anyone finds it, they'll think it was a shrimp shell".


----------



## Dhoff

Home chef, but could probably do the stupid part:

Was at home gaming when quite a bit younger than now. Wanted some quick food and grabbed a freezer dish asian style meal box wrapped in plastic.... couldnt get the damn plastic off and grabbed the global bread knife keeping a tight grip on the box with my left and cutting with my right hand...

15 minutes later i was at the emergency room getting stiches on my index finger. Cut it to the bone at the first digit. Still hurts to this day if I handle stuff and hit a certain area.

Only 4 stitches though.


----------



## Luftmensch

The grater got me guys.... Dont slip on those things!

If I don't make it... tell my family... tell my family I went the way I lived... screaming in agony...

... so cold...


----------



## Dhoff

I'm so sorry mate....

It really can grate on your nerves when that happens..

I'll see myself out


----------



## Luftmensch

Dhoff said:


> I'm so sorry mate....
> 
> It really can grate on your nerves when that happens..
> 
> I'll see myself out





Its ok... I made it through the night... It was probably for the greater good. I wont have a shred of arrogance approaching it with the same amount of zest as I used to


----------



## Dhoff

Luftmensch said:


> Its ok... I made it through the night... It was probably for the greater good. I wont have a shred of arrogance approaching it with the same amount of zest as I used to



I know the feeling... Funny thing is, I need to learn it with so many things. The grater, the knives, the kitchen machines, the stove, even the closets when opening them and pieces of broken dishes... one would think it was possible to extrapolate and avoid sharp pointy object hubris.


----------



## M1k3

....the hot pan handle that you thought wasn't hot.....


----------



## Luftmensch

Dhoff said:


> The grater, the knives, the kitchen machines, the stove, even the closets when opening them and pieces of broken dishes...



Ha! Danger is everywhere!! Need to wear oven mitts all the time 



M1k3 said:


> ....the hot pan handle that you thought wasn't hot.....



Speaking about wearing oven mitts all the time ...

...I did that recently as well! I have a silicone protector on my cast iron skillet. Recently I purchased a small 6.5" lodge frying pan for smaller tasks. Not so long ago I was toasting sesame seeds in it. I absent mindedly grabbed the bare handle and recoiled in horror! Old habits die hard. Fortunately it wasn't that hot.

still... it never hurts to be mindful of the task at hand


----------



## M1k3

I learned at work... If you think it's hot, it's hot. If you think it's not hot, it's as hot as the sun.


----------



## waruixd

Mandolin cuts are standard.

Honing a blade, missed the steel and lodged the blade into my thumb.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

I was roasting several small handfuls of different seeds “individually to perfection” for a rye bread using 6 and 9 pans. Lots of kitchen smells going on. Went in for a sniff and got a bit too close. Didn’t blister or anything but it was red and embarrassing for the night. CDC was amused enough to post it on his instagram.


----------



## M1k3

Next person to touch my knife is going to have a "dumb,work injury".




Mostly fixed the damage while mostly changing the original look


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Next person to touch my knife is going to have a "dumb,work injury".View attachment 83290
> 
> 
> Mostly fixed the damage while mostly changing the original look
> View attachment 83291


Did someone give your knife a damascus finish? You should be glad! It’s more expensive now.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Did someone give your knife a damascus finish? You should be glad! It’s more expensive now.


They missed most of the knife though! #Lazy #DoItRight


----------



## Colin

When i'm washing dishes, my hands become magnets for very sharp items.


----------



## M1k3

Colin said:


> When i'm washing dishes, my hands become magnets for very sharp items.


Somebody is trying to sabotage you.


----------



## waruixd

Saw a commis trying to cut a large block of Parmesan cheese. He had on hand firmly on the handle of his knife, the other pressing down precariously towards the tip. Before anyone could advice him against this..he put all his weight down onto the blade and rocked it back and forth a bit, the hand near the tip slipped and left a large Grand-Canyon-sized-gash in his palm. After wrapping it up with tape and a c-fold towel he tried again and insisted everything was fine..


----------



## Blerghle

Somehow made it through without much worse than sticking my finger in a rotary slicer. Worst I saw was a new chef de cuisine roasting chicken necks and backs on sheet trays. Shorter guy, stacked convection oven. Went to grab the top tray and poured 400 degree chicken fat from his hands down to his elbows. I will never forget him looking up at me and asking if I thought he should go to the hospital.


----------



## Nagakin

It didn't happen to me, but it was hood cleaning day at a tourist trap I was at and the pantry guy is "in a rush", so he puts two sheet trays on top of the deep fryers _and they slip _while he was standing on top of them. Thing was off for maybe 10 minutes before he plunged waist deep. Chest really, since his knees buckled to catch his fall. 

Almost had a similarly gruesome day the time I wore Vans in the filet room of a seafood distributor I worked for. Do not recommend.


----------



## alterwisser

The dumbest, really DUMBEST one I know:

i worked at the restaurant with the Golden Arches and a guy wore his watch (wasn’t supposed to of course), it slipped off his arm and fell into the fryer .... he went after it


----------



## alterwisser

And now Karma strikes. Wrapping knives for the move, I slip a small Dalman parer into a see through knife thingy that came with another knife.... and didn’t realize it was open on both ends.... Slipped right through and into my foot. Luckily I was crouching so it was only about 10 cm height and the knife is super light.... standing and a heavier, I think that would’ve gone straight through the foot into the hardwood floor....

Got a nice scalpel like precision cut now....


----------



## mise_en_place

Nagakin said:


> It didn't happen to me, but it was hood cleaning day at a tourist trap I was at and the pantry guy is "in a rush", so he puts two sheet trays on top of the deep fryers _and they slip _while he was standing on top of them. Thing was off for maybe 10 minutes before he plunged waist deep. Chest really, since his knees buckled to catch his fall.



I have heard an eerily similar story happening in Chicago. I'd prefer to think of this as a kitchen urban legend!

Edit: Looking through the posts I missed, I think I might have to unsubscribe to this thread. It's getting real scary...


----------



## Iggy

Used to work at a medical engineering company as a student, developing and testing parts for patient interface masks.

One day, by accident injected fresh beef blood in my hand... (don't ask how)



That was fun... emergency run to the doctor with multiple injections... finger was fixed for 2 weeks... penicilin in high dose for 2 weeks... and the cow (was still alive) was tested for different deseases...

Happened 12 years ago, so I guess I'll be fine...


----------



## McMan

Iggy said:


> Used to work at a medical engineering company as a student, developing and testing parts for patient interface masks.
> 
> One day, by accident injected fresh beef blood in my hand... (don't ask how)
> 
> 
> 
> That was fun... emergency run to the doctor with multiple injections... finger was fixed for 2 weeks... penicilin in high dose for 2 weeks... and the cow (was still alive) was tested for different deseases...
> 
> Happened 12 years ago, so I guess I'll be fine...


If only that occurred at the exact same time you were using an x-ray machine... you'd be BeefMan!


----------



## Bear

Many many years ago, I looked down by the ovens, the new cook we had hired was lighting the pilot, turns out it was the oven, it blew him to the other side of the kitchen, I'll never forget the look on his eyebrow-less face, he was gone the next day.


----------



## ModRQC

It was my reward last month when I finally managed to put an excellent edge and new bevels...







... on my Victorinox 10".






Another highly satisfying wound. It took work... and a moment of distraction... to get there.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## ModRQC

There’s a limit to where I’d be proud of a cut for what it says about my sharpening, and where it starts to show very ill cutting technique, you know...


----------



## soigne_west

Bear said:


> Many many years ago, I looked down by the ovens, the new cook we had hired was lighting the pilot, turns out it was the oven, it blew him to the other side of the kitchen, I'll never forget the look on his eyebrow-less face, he was gone the next day.



This happened to me with a salamander and a nice lighter


----------



## Luftmensch

Some of the stories here really make me shudder... 



Nagakin said:


> It didn't happen to me, but it was hood cleaning day at a tourist trap I was at and the pantry guy is "in a rush", so he puts two sheet trays on top of the deep fryers _and they slip _while he was standing on top of them. Thing was off for maybe 10 minutes before he plunged waist deep. Chest really, since his knees buckled to catch his fall.



That is just horrific... can't imagine the pain you would be in.


----------



## Nagakin

Luftmensch said:


> That is just horrific... can't imagine the pain you would be in.


I never found out if they could save his dick.


----------



## Luftmensch

Nagakin said:


> I never found out if they could save his dick.





I didnt even get to that... Still hung up on how many months of blisters you'd have... or worse

Edit: definitely worse....


----------



## ModRQC

Nagakin said:


> I never found out if they could save his dick.



That's... that's...


----------



## mise_en_place

Nagakin said:


> I never found out if they could save his dick.



A forced circumcision, at minimum.


----------



## parbaked

mise_en_place said:


> A forced circumcision, at minimum.


searcumciscm??


----------



## Eziemniak

A classic, blue oyster club
Second one in the batch of 60, so much pain


----------



## Bear

This mornings stone burn


----------



## Dhoff

Bear said:


> This mornings stone burn



You do know it is the knife you are supposed to sharpen, right?


----------



## FishmanDE

Last year on mothers day (pre-service) I melted my wrist off with bacon fat due to a concaved sheet tray. Pics if you really want, but fair warning, it was pretty gnarly. Bright side was all the street cred I got for working the service after lol


----------



## juice

FishmanDE said:


> Pics if you really want


Me no want


----------



## Wander Vanhoucke

heh, was cutting spring onions the other week... and knuckle sashimi!


----------



## Tnaquin35

GorillaGrunt said:


> Did myself a good one tonight. I cut the tip of my right index finger d___ed near off; it's at least a flap rather than totally open (sorry, gross) but it's going to be annoying for at least a week. How did this happen? While blazing through a sack of onions with my AS nakiri? Nope. Furiously chopping a case of Romaine with my brand new 270? Nope. Wielding my 12" Sab on the line? Another nope. I somehow slipped while cleaning my peeler between the first and second waves of dinner. It went beyond the category of "well, I knew better than to do that" past "wasn't even thinking" all the way to "how did that even happen?" I can't even figure it out. Might have been a hole in the towel. Worst of all, it's my personal peeler, but it's a bloody (ha) peeler -- I could have chucked it in the dish pit and retrieved it later. Anyone ever done something that feels that level of dumb?


a couple months ago I was working a brunch shift. we were cleaning up, and I knocked my knife off the board. Knowing my trash can was next to me, with god knows what in it, I tried to catch my knife (which I had JUST sharpened the night before, she was shaving hair with the grain...) needless to say, I sliced the hell out my finger. probably needed stitches, but I'm not a *****, so I stepped outside for a few minutes and held pressure, and elevated it above my head for a while. eventually, it stopped bleeding, but the SOB hurt!

Another time, we were in the **** big time on a Friday night. I just finished cooking a steak in a saute pan with butter and duck fat (we don't have a grill station, so at the time, steaks came off saute). the duck fat was still smoking. I went to move the pan out of the way so I can start a pasta, and when I did so, I hit the handle of another pan and the oil came back and splashed on my hand. INSTANTLY blistered. took several weeks to heal completely. Luckily the restaurant's owner is a physician and he was there that night and was able to fix me up enough to get through the rest of the shift. 

Lastly, I was in dry storage last weekend getting a #10 can of tomatoes so I can make Picante sauce for brunch. We keep the canned tomatoes on the top shelf, stacked 3 high, and to get to the shelf, you either have to move a bunch of stuff out the way, or stand on a cart that we use to store rice and stuff in. Being the lazy college student I am, I stood on the cart, reached as far as I could to try and scoot the tomatoes closer to the edge from the bottom so I could grab one. Sure enough, the cans on top fell and caught my middle finger. Cut me pretty good, right behind the fingernail. fun times. fun times.


----------



## ModRQC

#prokitchenalert


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Tnaquin35 said:


> probably needed stitches, but I'm not a *****



Cobra Kai!  tss tss tss


----------



## Tnaquin35

Bear said:


> This mornings stone burn


Definitely not a fun injury! Get some CBD pain cream. Works GREAT


----------



## juice

Tnaquin35 said:


> Definitely not a fun injury! Get some CBD pain cream. Works GREAT


Given it happened in August, it's probably OK by now


----------



## Tnaquin35

juice said:


> Given it happened in August, it's probably OK by now


Didn't even notice  always good to have on hand tho. Great for burns and similar injuries


----------



## ian

Stone burn doesn’t even hurt, it’s just annoying. I sometimes wrap up client knives in white paper towels, and I always have to be super careful not to have little spots of red on the white if I have a stone burn. Just that has made me a lot more careful about where I put my fingers.


----------



## Konig9402

I wish we can grow sharpening calluses...


----------



## ian

Konig9402 said:


> I wish we can grow sharpening calluses...



In other disciplines, they remove their calluses by rubbing them on pumice stones.


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Nagakin said:


> I never found out if they could save his dick.






Bear said:


> This mornings stone burn



Now go grab a piece of warm toast. It feels like the surface of the sun


----------



## stringer

I don't know how I missed this thread. Here's a few of my favorites from 15 years in the industry:

While I was in culinary school a kid in our sister class asked the crazy French chef how he could tell if the deep fryer was hot. The Chef told him, "Stick your hand in there and find out." He did, it was.

I once pulled a giant colander of cooked pasta out of a boiling steam jacketed kettle. One of those 5 gallon countertop models. The brake mechanism failed and the whole thing tipped over. It went down the fronts of my legs and filled up my shoes. They were lace ups and it took several minutes to get the shoes off. I had to get skin grafts on both feet.

There was a guy at the last place we called 9.5 because that's how many fingers he has left after he lost the last two knuckles of his index finger to a meat slicer many years ago.

I had a cook reach for a falling knife one time. He caught it, kind of, with his forearm. There was blood everywhere and it went deep enough to hit tendons. He had to have surgery.

9.5 one time convinced me to help him lift a 36" mixing bowl full of paella off of a 35 gallon steam jacketed kettle. I told him I didn't mess with steam jacketed kettles due to the previous pasta incident and he said, "The steam has been off for ten minutes, don't be a *****." Ten minutes wasn't long enough.


----------



## ModRQC

That ain't no small one...


----------



## Bear

stringer said:


> I once pulled a giant colander of cooked pasta out of a boiling steam jacketed kettle. One of those 5 gallon countertop models. The brake mechanism failed and the whole thing tipped over. It went down the fronts of my legs and filled up my shoes. They were lace ups and it took several minutes to get the shoes off. I had to get skin grafts on both feet.


Same type deal happened to Mom in the restaurant, boiling water down your shoes, thats got to be one of the most painful things that can happen to you.


----------



## BillHanna

****ing 9.5. Once you get that name, what can scare you in the kitchen ?


----------



## big_adventure

Working in a kitchen, almost 30 years ago, at the time, we cleaned the deep fryers at night, after service.

You'd drain the oil, then carry out a stockpot with 50 lbs or more of oil to dump into the oil disposal dumpster out back. Thing is, the oil was still 350F or so at the time you'd do this - we didn't do it every shift, but when we did it, we did it during normal cleanup.

One night it was storming pretty hard (this was in Florida) and I was handling the cleanup on a saturday night. The restaurant and bar were still packed with drinkers, dessert people, but the hot food was finished. I drained the oil, then carried the pot back to the back door. It had a slam bar on it to open, and also a deadbolt, but that was generally left unlocked during a shift. Well, the bad habit I had was to just push the pot against the bar to open the door. Unfortunately, someone had locked the deadbolt, so all of my force rebounded back against me and the pot. The oil in the pot gyrated, and the floor, thanks to water leaking in or being tracked in from the storm, mixed with post-long-day kitchen floor, was basically an ice skating rink. I tumbled over backwards, covering myself with 350F oil. Fortunately, it avoided my face and only a tiny splash burned my neck. I had unfortunately removed my work jacket fr cleanup, and only had a short-sleeved shirt on underneath. Once I managed to get myself out of the lake of burning oil, I stood, pulled off my shirt and pants and shoes, then plunged myself into the dish sink. Second and third degree burns on my arms, from about mid bicep to hands. Really not fun. Weeks of peeling dead crispy skin and ruined blisters off, and slathering it all multiple times a day with silver sulfadine. 

Lesson for the restaurant: we never changed fryer oil again at night post-shift.

Lesson for me: make sure the deadbolt isn't locked before trying to slam yourself through a door.


----------



## BillHanna

That ended better than I thought. Still horrifying, though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@big_adventure ouch!  That’s terrible. Good thing you seem to have recovered.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

I lace my boots paratrooper style because I’ve heard, luckily haven’t had to test it so far, that if something happens to the foot it’s easier to get the boots off cutting down the middle of the laces that way.

A few months ago I cut an artery in my finger, was rushing and totally grabbed a cleaver wrong, the heel got me. I had just started keeping clotting powder in my bag so it was all good, but I was freaking out for a couple minutes there.

The guy who got me started wearing shorts in the kitchen told me that if you do that you’ll burn yourself on the legs somehow or other from time to time, and just to remember that that’s the price of wearing shorts. After a couple months I eventually dropped a sauté pan with a piece of fish and way too much oil; it landed flat on the bottom, which was good, and splashed hot oil up the inside of my leg, which was bad. First thought through my head was that spiel, I don’t think I even swore, and kept wearing shorts.

@big_adventure @stringer glad you guys came out ok!


----------



## Bear

big_adventure said:


> Lesson for the restaurant: we never changed fryer oil again at night post-shift.


 That was my first job in the morning.


----------



## Luftmensch

stringer said:


> I once pulled a giant colander of cooked pasta out of a boiling steam jacketed kettle. One of those 5 gallon countertop models. The brake mechanism failed and the whole thing tipped over. It went down the fronts of my legs and filled up my shoes. They were lace ups and it took several minutes to get the shoes off. I had to get skin grafts on both feet.



Fuuuuuuuuuu**

That is not a dumb work injury. That is equipment failure. I hope the employer made the situation good and treated you like a king. Sounds excruciating  I hope the graft went well and you regained full sensation and mobility. I bet it was a long recovery.


----------



## Luftmensch

big_adventure said:


> Once I managed to get myself out of the lake of burning oil, I stood, pulled off my shirt and pants and shoes, then plunged myself into the dish sink. Second and third degree burns on my arms, from about mid bicep to hands. Really not fun. Weeks of peeling dead crispy skin and ruined blisters off, and slathering it all multiple times a day with silver sulfadine.



Yeah man... these stories make me shudder. That would have been an awful few weeks. I hope the scarring isnt too bad!


----------



## Bigbbaillie

big_adventure said:


> Lesson for the restaurant: we never changed fryer oil again at night post-shift.


I don't understand how any restaurant is allowed to have employees do this. This should be just as much of a no brainer as not storing raw chicken inside of salad greens. 
Honestly would rather have botulism than to be covered in third degree burns from fryer oil.


----------



## Luftmensch

I am not levelling this at anyone in particular - but a few hand injuries have been mentioned.

Be careful.... _really_ careful. Being 'tough' could cost you medically. If your hands are your income... ask yourself if finishing the shift is worth putting that at risk!

Tendons on the fingers are not deep at all. If you lacerate your fingers or palm it doesnt take much to reach those tendons. The extensor tendons allow you to 'open' your fingers. The flexor tendons allow you to 'close' your fingers into a balled grip. Both of these are vulnerable. Many of the muscles that perform these movements are actually in your forearm - you can imagine how long these tendons are. If you think about how strong your grip can be, you can also imagine how much tension the tendons can carry.

Of course the best case scenario is that you miss important parts of your anatomy. 

But injuries can be ambiguous. If you just rupture or nick a tendon you may still have mobility. It might not seem like anything is wrong (other than pain). If you respect the injury and see a doctor, the intervention is both cheap and relatively quick. Splint your finger for a few weeks. After that period, go easy on the injury as it gathers strength (you should be doing physio).

If you dont respect the injury, your luck can run out. Remember how much tension you can put on those tendons? If you dismiss it as a small cut and keep working, you might fully tear the tendon along the injury. All that tension will release and the two ends could separate by several centimetres. Now you will need invasive surgery in a delicate area. The surgeon will have to open your hand like a glove and go digging around to find the severed ends! Neither cheap nor a quick fix!

If you get the impression your mobility is at risk, be smart!


----------



## Luftmensch

Bigbbaillie said:


> I don't understand how any restaurant is allowed to have employees do this.



I wanted to say that too... it is an OH&S nightmare. Definitely an accident waiting to happen. I chose not to say it because I didn't want @big_adventure to feel bad, after the accident  

But there is definitely value in flagging it as an issue. If any other chefs are currently being asked to do the same thing. They should refuse on safety grounds and work with management to adjust the cleaning/maintenance schedule for when the fryer is cool enough to handle safely.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

I worked at a place where we’d change hot oil, made the fryer easier to clean, but we did it as a squad: one go to the back door and hold it open, one going ahead of the guy with the oil calling to clear a path and then to open the drums, and the oil carrier. Seemed a bit extra, and then I read the above story...


----------



## Bigbbaillie

GorillaGrunt said:


> I worked at a place where we’d change hot oil, made the fryer easier to clean, but we did it as a squad: one go to the back door and hold it open, one going ahead of the guy with the oil calling to clear a path and then to open the drums, and the oil carrier. Seemed a bit extra, and then I read the above story...


I still don't understand this. Like sure you remove some variables, but now worst case 3 people get third degree burns.


----------



## big_adventure

Bigbbaillie said:


> I don't understand how any restaurant is allowed to have employees do this. This should be just as much of a no brainer as not storing raw chicken inside of salad greens.
> Honestly would rather have botulism than to be covered in third degree burns from fryer oil.



I know! It was completely idiotic. It was the first restaurant I worked at, and I was young, so I didn't think of the potential problems and risks. One of the other line cooks added "I've always thought it was stupid and dangerous that we did that the night of." Thanks, man, thanks a ton for that one, maybe it would have been good to mention this before, non?

I got pretty lucky with the scarring: a) my skin has always been great at healing and b) treatment was excellent. There was some very distinct and visible scarring, mostly around my wrists, but that's pretty much completely faded in the ensuing three decades. Also, most of both arms are covered in tattoos now, so the remaining mottling isn't really visible. 

The pain was exquisite. They kept giving me more and more morphine, up to the max (at the time) of 20 units over a couple of hours and it didn't do anything. They then added 60 of Tordiol which basically broke back of the pain enough for the morphine to work. I fell into a silly place for a while after that. It took them a few hours to dedicate enough treatment for me, some poor dude was in a house fire at the same time and had 3rd degrees over 85% of his entire body. I got off exceedingly light by comparison.


----------



## Matthew Dodge

I have actually only cut myself twice with a knife. Once cutting green onions while on pain killers from surgery. Went back to work a little earlier than I should have. The second was prying open a industrial dish soap pale....


----------



## Matthew Dodge

big_adventure said:


> I know! It was completely idiotic. It was the first restaurant I worked at, and I was young, so I didn't think of the potential problems and risks. One of the other line cooks added "I've always thought it was stupid and dangerous that we did that the night of." Thanks, man, thanks a ton for that one, maybe it would have been good to mention this before, non?
> 
> I got pretty lucky with the scarring: a) my skin has always been great at healing and b) treatment was excellent. There was some very distinct and visible scarring, mostly around my wrists, but that's pretty much completely faded in the ensuing three decades. Also, most of both arms are covered in tattoos now, so the remaining mottling isn't really visible.
> 
> The pain was exquisite. They kept giving me more and more morphine, up to the max (at the time) of 20 units over a couple of hours and it didn't do anything. They then added 60 of Tordiol which basically broke back of the pain enough for the morphine to work. I fell into a silly place for a while after that. It took them a few hours to dedicate enough treatment for me, some poor dude was in a house fire at the same time and had 3rd degrees over 85% of his entire body. I got off exceedingly light by comparison.


Yeah I lost all the skin on my right hand at a chain when I was a teenager also healed well. Didn't get good drugs tho. WSIB fined the he'll out of them over 100k I got less than 200


----------



## Matthew Dodge

Matthew Dodge said:


> Yeah I lost all the skin on my right hand at a chain when I was a teenager also healed well. Didn't get good drugs tho. WSIB fined the he'll out of them over 100k I got less than 200


Oh and they of courses found away to get rid of me a month later


----------



## big_adventure

Matthew Dodge said:


> Yeah I lost all the skin on my right hand at a chain when I was a teenager also healed well. Didn't get good drugs tho. WSIB fined the he'll out of them over 100k I got less than 200



I didn't get anything, as I didn't attack them. I also don't think they were fined at all - they paid for my medical care and paid me my wages while I was stuck at home in bed. I'm 99% certain that no case was ever opened with any state agency.

They welcomed me back to work when I was ready - I worked significantly more FoH after, but still kitchened some.


----------



## Matthew Dodge

big_adventure said:


> I didn't get anything, as I didn't attack them. I also don't think they were fined at all - they paid for my medical care and paid me my wages while I was stuck at home in bed. I'm 99% certain that no case was ever opened with any state agency.
> 
> They welcomed me back to work when I was ready - I worked significantly more FoH after, but still kitchened some.


Here in Ontario you hurt yourself at work and receive medical treatment loss of wages go through the WSIB if they decide to investigate the accident and fine a place is completely out of the employees hands. As I said in a post earlier I cut my finger once as well. I didn't want to fill out a form because I knew I wasn't going to be out of work and the nurse insisted it was the law. Not exactly true but I was 16 when I burnt my hand and that is what they would have you believe.


----------



## big_adventure

Matthew Dodge said:


> Here in Ontario you hurt yourself at work and receive medical treatment loss of wages go through the WSIB if they decide to investigate the accident and fine a place is completely out of the employees hands. As I said in a post earlier I cut my finger once as well. I didn't want to fill out a form because I knew I wasn't going to be out of work and the nurse insisted it was the law. Not exactly true but I was 16 when I burnt my hand and that is what they would have you believe.



Yeah, for mine they just never reported it. Pretty sure the owner of the place paid my care out of pocket.


----------



## Matthew Dodge

big_adventure said:


> Yeah, for mine they just never reported it. Pretty sure the owner of the place paid my care out of pocket.


Probably better your way for all involved. Ontario government would be upset as they didn't get to profit off your injury. I have often wondered where the money from that massive fine the company I worked for goes.


----------



## big_adventure

Matthew Dodge said:


> Probably better your way for all involved. Ontario government would be upset as they didn't get to profit off your injury. I have often wondered where the money from that massive fine the company I worked for goes.



To pay for the agency who goes around charging massive fines, of course! 

I'm not a litigious soul by nature. My bosses treated me well, the accident was at least partially my fault, and everything was eventually fine anyway. Suing them and damaging their business would have only hurt... 99% of the people involved, including a third of the people I called "friends" at that point in my life.


----------



## adam_Cullen

For me, it was less of a cut and more of a burn. My first job was at this Mongolian stir-fry place that had this massive iron grill in the center of the restaurant. safe to say they were lax on there heath codes and in my ignorance.. did not wear non-slip shoes that day. Basically, I slip and my entire left arm catches the grill and had a 2nd Degree burn from my elbow to my palm. Then, not even a week later, it happens again and the company still didnt talk to anyone/change anything. 

Basically, I have never forgotten my shoes again and never work for a company that tells you to dump left over water and oil down a drain that is 3 feet away from a hot grill.


----------



## sidey

Hot oil in a pan, added beef mince in too much of a hurry. Splash. Ouch. (Probably something ruder).

Bonus days off work for my own idiocy.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Damn that’s pretty nasty. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Slim278

sidey said:


> Hot oil in a pan, added beef mince in too much of a hurry. Splash. Ouch. (Probably something ruder).
> 
> Bonus days off work for my own idiocy.


I have used silvadene cream on burns like that. If you don't have some, I would recommend you ask your doctor for some.


----------



## big_adventure

Slim278 said:


> I have used silvadene cream on burns like that. If you don't have some, I would recommend you ask your doctor for some.



Yup, silver sulfadiazine (the generic name) is epic on burns. It's the only reason my arms aren't horribly scarred.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

That stuff is good, it’s what my doc prescribed when a French press exploded in my face


----------



## sidey

Thanks, seems it’s prescription only in the UK... I’ll look into it further.


----------



## big_adventure

sidey said:


> Thanks, seems it’s prescription only in the UK... I’ll look into it further.



I think it's prescription-only everywhere. It certainly was in the US when I needed it.


----------



## M1k3

sidey said:


> Thanks, seems it’s prescription only in the UK... I’ll look into it further.


See if you can find colloidal silver. Same thing.


----------



## M1k3

Don't let the FNG's distract you!


----------



## ian

Is that where you punched the floor with your flaming rage fist after you cut yourself?


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Is that where you punched the floor with your flaming rage fist after you cut yourself?


Sure, we can go with that instead of some dingus putting a hot pan there


----------



## BillHanna

ian said:


> Is that where you punched the floor with your flaming rage fist after you cut yourself?


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


>


Dy-lan, is that you?


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## GorillaGrunt

any of you use surgical glue? I swear by it for cuts in the kitchen


----------



## M1k3

GorillaGrunt said:


> any of you use surgical glue? I swear by it for cuts in the kitchen


Surgical glue as in Super Glue? Yes. Otherwise no.


----------



## MarcelNL

I used to keep surgical cyanocrylic in the fridge, since some years I changed over to the regular stuff that comes without an expiry date  as it gets so little use. Great stuff, and I am sure it was invented for skin, as it hardly glues anything else, even when you try there is more skin glued together than whatever you need to glue.


----------



## big_adventure

GorillaGrunt said:


> any of you use surgical glue? I swear by it for cuts in the kitchen



Cuts anywhere. And it doesn't have to be surgical specific - any CA glue (Super Glue, Krazy Clue, Zap, etc.) is absolutely fine.


----------



## M1k3

Wish I could say "FNG Dennis from Nobu" had to go to the hospital. Just him doing beets


----------



## Penngu1

Put the beets and the veg in the walk in, leave the mess there until shift change and I guarantee the FNG is gonna puke out back.


----------



## M1k3

Penngu1 said:


> Put the beets and the veg in the walk in, leave the mess there until shift change and I guarantee the FNG is gonna puke out back.


I don't think he'll be with us much longer. 

P.S. we're night shift. And shift change is insane at my work.


----------



## luuogle

Superglue does work in seal and holding small wounds closed.


----------



## bsfsu

Oh_Toro said:


> That serrated edge on the plastic wrap box gets me more often than it should...


I chef I worked with dropped the box and tried to catch it, sliced a ligament in his finger. Surgery to fix it.


----------



## K.Bouldin

Had a mandolin fall off a prep table at work. I didn’t realize what happened until I saw it hit the floor & felt air hitting fresh meat on the pad of my pinky finger. It took most of the pad, fat, & some meat clean off. Should know more after 48 hours when I get new dressing put on…


----------



## stringer

I can't remember if I told this one already or not and I'm too lazy to go back and look. One time I doubled back to work because I left my house keys in my desk. I walk into the kitchen and there's three dudes in complete haz mat gear scrubbing every surface of the hot line and all the cooks were gone even though it was only like 6 o'clock at night. The Chef de Cuisine was the only one in the office and I asked him what was going on. Turns out that one of the cooks tried to grab a falling knife and he caught it with his forearm. It sliced through a bunch of muscles and a tendon. He was bleeding all over the damn place and going into shock/panic attack and had to go the emergency room. And then they had to close the kitchen and call maintenance and housekeeping to clean everything up. The dude ended up okay, eventually. He had to have tendon surgery to restore some functionality and he was out for several months to heal and recuperate.


----------



## M1k3

Nothing extreme. The other cook left his knife next to the stack of towels in the cubby under the cutting board. My finger tip found the knife 



No one in hazmat suits had to clean anything up.


----------



## Bear

I used to pride myself when I worked in the kitchen because I never had to get stitched, there used to be someone going at least once every couple of months. Tonight I brought my knife up too high on some onions, took the skin completely off my knuckle, blood everywhere, didn't hit the bone so I dressed it myself but man don't I feel stupid. After cleaning up the mess and getting the wife to calm down looked at my knife there was a perfectly sliced chunk of knuckle skin stuck to the blade.


----------



## Luftmensch

K.Bouldin said:


> Had a mandolin fall off a prep table at work. I didn’t realize what happened until I saw it hit the floor & felt air hitting fresh meat on the pad of my pinky finger. It took most of the pad, fat, & some meat clean off. Should know more after 48 hours when I get new dressing put on…



How are you going? Well I hope?


----------



## Luftmensch

Bear said:


> I used to pride myself when I worked in the kitchen because I never had to get stitched, there used to be someone going at least once every couple of months. Tonight I brought my knife up too high on some onions, took the skin completely off my knuckle, blood everywhere, didn't hit the bone so I dressed it myself but man don't I feel stupid. After cleaning up the mess and getting the wife to calm down looked at my knife there was a perfectly sliced chunk of knuckle skin stuck to the blade.





I had a less severe version of exactly what you described. I clean sliced a flap of 1mm knuckle off. It got lost in the onions I was dicing... I was cooking at home for one. Suffice to say... knuckle sashimi was the secret ingredient that night 

The area was a little flat spot for about 6-months!! Seems to have rounded over okay


----------



## K.Bouldin

Doing good! No infection/ nerve damage this is what it looks like after 1week.




Took the photo after I finally was able to get it all cleaned up. There was some gauze stuck, but after a few soaks I was able to wipe it off without messing up the healing process.


----------



## Bear

Luftmensch said:


> How are you doing? Well I hope?


Slow and easy





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















It's really not that bad, it just bled allot


----------



## ragz

Ah such a classic one! Given myself a few of those at work before.


----------



## Luftmensch

Bear said:


> Slow and easy



Definitely. 

Yours looks pretty gnarly!! Mine was about 1/2 or 1/4 the size! When you gave us the finger in the previous photo, I was going to remark - you are "correct handed" 

The crappy thing about skin injuries on joints is the skin in the area stretches a lot. The constant movement can hinder healing a bit. Keep it clean and let it air dry! You'll be back to full speed in no time!


----------



## stringer

"Successfully" saved a #10 can of crushed tomatoes from certain demise after it fell off of a shelf. My hands were full so I used the back of my leg. Let's add "Never try to catch a falling #10 can" to the other list of falling objects you shouldn't try to catch in the kitchen.


----------



## luuogle

Oh my. Definitely don’t try to catch heavy stuff in the kitchen better off just letting it fall and not getting injured in the process.


----------



## stringer

luuogle said:


> Oh my. Definitely don’t try to catch heavy stuff in the kitchen better off just letting it fall and not getting injured in the process.



Never really thought about it before because it hadn't come up. Instincts kicked in. I saw the #10 can start to fall out of the shelving unit about 5 feet off of the ground. And in my split second brain I was like "that leaves me plenty of time to get my leg over there and break the fall and I'll catch it like a hackysack." Let me tell you. A #10 can bears little resemblance to a hackysack if you throw a major limb under it. This was days ago and it still smarts. Definitely goes on my personal dumb list


----------



## bsfsu

stringer said:


> Never really thought about it before because it hadn't come up. Instincts kicked in. I saw the #10 can start to fall out of the shelving unit about 5 feet off of the ground. And in my split second brain I was like "that leaves me plenty of time to get my leg over there and break the fall and I'll catch it like a hackysack." Let me tell you. A #10 can bears little resemblance to a hackysack if you throw a major limb under it. This was days ago and it still smarts. Definitely goes on my personal dumb list




A mate of mine grabbed a box of cling film (gladwrap in NZ) missed the catch but caught the little metal cutter with some of his fingers(back in the olden days they had visious serrated cutting edges). A trip to the hospital and he had a couple of finger ligaments reattached. 

Don't try and catch things in the kitchen!

Saying that, I generally try the hackysack technique with most things I drop in the kitchen, pots, tins, knives etc...


----------



## Brian Weekley

Can’t show a picture but the image will stay burned in my brain forever. Some years ago I was at the local knife emporium with a lovely young lady who was showing me knives from their magnetic wall strips. While returning one knife to the strip she inadvertently knocked an adjacent knife from the strip. Without thinking she reached with her right hand to catch the falling knife. She caught it all right in mid air … by the handle. It was pure luck that she avoided the blade. I nearly fainted and will never forget the image of this gal reaching for the falling knife. Still makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck. On another subject … how many of us perform our knife arts in the kitchen while wearing sandals? … beware the falling knife.


----------



## big_adventure

Brian Weekley said:


> Can’t show a picture but the image will stay burned in my brain forever. Some years ago I was at the local knife emporium with a lovely young lady who was showing me knives from their magnetic wall strips. While returning one knife to the strip she inadvertently knocked an adjacent knife from the strip. Without thinking she reached with her right hand to catch the falling knife. She caught it all right in mid air … by the handle. It was pure luck that she avoided the blade. I nearly fainted and will never forget the image of this gal reaching for the falling knife. Still makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck. On another subject … how many of us perform our knife arts in the kitchen while wearing sandals? … beware the falling knife.



At home, I'm almost always barefoot in the kitchen. I think about it often... right after I'm finished, where the thought is "that was colossally stupid."


----------



## ian

Eh, whatev. Just don’t drop knives on your feet.


----------



## stringer

big_adventure said:


> At home, I'm almost always barefoot in the kitchen. I think about it often... right after I'm finished, where the thought is "that was colossally stupid."



Depends on the circumstances really. A lot of life is just dumb luck. The one time that I dumped ten gallons of boiling water down my shoes I would have rather been barefoot than wearing my lace-up slip resistant work boots. I couldn't get them off for several minutes and it made the burns much worse. Nowadays my feet have gotten bad enough from other stuff that I can only wear orthopedic sneakers. Not exactly the safest. And not really a good role model for my cooks. But you gotta do what you gotta do. I just make sure there's good mats down everywhere.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I toured on my Harley’s for years in a half helmet, t-shirt and blue jeans. People use to say “what if you fall over” … I used to reply that “I make a point of not falling over”. We all pick our risks! Fortunately in Canada somebody else picks up the bills if we stab our foot with a falling knife or remove the skin on our backsides with asphalt.


----------



## big_adventure

ian said:


> Eh, whatev. Just don’t drop knives on your feet.



Wait, wait, you're _not_ supposed to drop them on your feet? Damnit. I've been doing it wrong all this time.



stringer said:


> Depends on the circumstances really. A lot of life is just dumb luck. The one time that I dumped ten gallons of boiling water down my shoes I would have rather been barefoot than wearing my lace-up slip resistant work boots. I couldn't get them off for several minutes and it made the burns much worse. Nowadays my feet have gotten bad enough from other stuff that I can only wear orthopedic sneakers. Not exactly the safest. And not really a good role for my cooks. But you gotta do what you gotta do. I just make sure there's good mats down everywhere.



Indeed it is. I can think of a dozen injuries I've suffered that were bad luck, and a dozen more than I've survived harm-free purely on good luck.


----------



## big_adventure

Brian Weekley said:


> I toured on my Harley’s for years in a half helmet, t-shirt and blue jeans. People use to say “what if you fall over” … I used to reply that “I make a point of not falling over”. We all pick our risks! Fortunately in Canada somebody else picks up the bills if we stab our foot with a falling knife or remove the skin on our backsides with asphalt.



I mean, yeah on that last point (same thing here in France of course), and I'll assume you're being glib and not just another unnecessary weight on the system.


----------



## ModRQC

Warning: pictures therein not for the faint of heart.

Dumb "work" injury?






Freshly thin and sharp Mabs, somewhere back in April. It basically took ten seconds before it started bleeding. A week later it was a twice smaller reddish crust. Shed it a couple days later. Once tended to, didn't bothered me out of finishing my prep and the supper.


"Dumb work" injury?

A glass wine broke in my hand as I lowered it out of sight into the soapy water in my sink. Didn't bump on anything that I detected, it just basically shattered. When I took my hand out of the water, the biggest shard still attached to the bottom of the glass was also embedded into my finger, sticking out the other side. The whole thing stupidly hung there midair for a split second before going to crash on the floor. And there I was profusely gushing blood already with shards everywhere around me.



Spoiler
















This was beginning of July. It took about three weeks before I could get through a day without a band aid. To this day, I still have a desensitized area that somewhat stings depending on pressure exerted there. Some slight deformation/swelling. 

Took two days before I could hold a knife steady without wincing from sheer pain. Four days before I could get back to sharpening.

I did clean the whole kitchen and finished the dishes that very night though - once I could make out a path through shards and blood to get to the bathroom and slow the bleeding enough to have a temporary patch holding and not getting immediately drenched in blood. Took a while.


----------



## tomsch

I didn't do this at work but just this weekend I was oiling up a couple Wa handles that were looking dry and managed to stab directly into the end of my finger. Blood everywhere and my wife standing next to me just shaking her head. She asked what I was cutting I had to admit I was just playing with my knives. More head shaking. Took about an hour for the bleeding to stop and even typing this reminds me that it smarted just a little


----------



## chefwp

tomsch said:


> I didn't do this at work but just this weekend I was oiling up a couple Wa handles that were looking dry and managed to stab directly into the end of my finger. Blood everywhere and my wife standing next to me just shaking her head. She asked what I was cutting I had to admit I was just playing with my knives. More head shaking. Took about an hour for the bleeding to stop and even typing this reminds me that it smarted just a little


I can relate, it seems like whenever I nick myself with one of my knives it is doing almost anything except using them, including washing, drying, moving them out of the way casually but not giving them full attention, and otherwise-but-not-cutting-with-them!


----------



## big_adventure

tomsch said:


> I didn't do this at work but just this weekend I was oiling up a couple Wa handles that were looking dry and managed to stab directly into the end of my finger. Blood everywhere and my wife standing next to me just shaking her head. She asked what I was cutting I had to admit I was just playing with my knives. More head shaking. Took about an hour for the bleeding to stop and even typing this reminds me that it smarted just a little





chefwp said:


> I can relate, it seems like whenever I nick myself with one of my knives it is doing almost anything except using them, including washing, drying, moving them out of the way casually but not giving them full attention, and otherwise-but-not-cutting-with-them!



Oh yeah, every freaking time. I never, ever cut myself when I'm actually cutting. I did 30 years ago when I worked in a kitchen, but definitely not now. That said, I've cut myself several times reaching for a knife on the board but not looking at it, trying to catch one that slips, all of that stupidity. I've cut myself pretty horribly like that. The disadvantage of knives sharp enough for eye surgery, I suppose.


----------



## stringer

I reached for a little petty without looking too close. It was in an edge protector but I don't notice the heel sticking out a bit. Doesn't look like much but it's deep. Took forever to stop bleeding.


----------



## ModRQC

stringer said:


> I reached for a little petty without looking too close. It was in an edge protector but I don't notice the heel sticking out a bit. Doesn't look like much but it's deep. Took forever to stop bleeding.
> 
> View attachment 153179





ModRQC said:


> Warning: pictures therein not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Dumb "work" injury?
> View attachment 145036
> 
> 
> Freshly thin and sharp Mabs, somewhere back in April. It basically took ten seconds before it started bleeding. A week later it was a twice smaller reddish crust. Shed it a couple days later. Once tended to, didn't bothered me out of finishing my prep and the supper.
> 
> 
> "Dumb work" injury?
> 
> A glass wine broke in my hand as I lowered it out of sight into the soapy water in my sink. Didn't bump on anything that I detected, it just basically shattered. When I took my hand out of the water, the biggest shard still attached to the bottom of the glass was also embedded into my finger, sticking out the other side. The whole thing stupidly hung there midair for a split second before going to crash on the floor. And there I was profusely gushing blood already with shards everywhere around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145037
> View attachment 145038
> View attachment 145039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was beginning of July. It took about three weeks before I could get through a day without a band aid. To this day, I still have a desensitized area that somewhat stings depending on pressure exerted there. Some slight deformation/swelling.
> 
> Took two days before I could hold a knife steady without wincing from sheer pain. Four days before I could get back to sharpening.
> 
> I did clean the whole kitchen and finished the dishes that very night though - once I could make out a path through shards and blood to get to the bathroom and slow the bleeding enough to have a temporary patch holding and not getting immediately drenched in blood. Took a while.


----------



## Luftmensch

stringer said:


> Took forever to stop bleeding.



Your skin has that bloody wrinkly look... as if it has been bandaged in a pool of blood for a while! Puncture wounds suck. 

Keep pressure on both sides so it doesn't keep reopening and you'll be back to picking your nose in no time


----------



## demirtasem

Freshly made today. Wags cutting scallions and my HD kissed my knuckle and tore the skin apart. I placed it back tough.


----------



## big_adventure

stringer said:


> I reached for a little petty without looking too close. It was in an edge protector but I don't notice the heel sticking out a bit. Doesn't look like much but it's deep. Took forever to stop bleeding.
> 
> View attachment 153179



That's how I cut myself basically 100% of the time. It's always "not paying attention", never actually cutting. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## stringer

One week later


----------



## cooktocut

Putting this here for whoever needs it...

Best bandages hands down are hydrocolloid gel bandages.


----------



## M1k3

"Hello, 911? I need the coroner. There's going to be a murder."


----------



## BillHanna

F


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> "Hello, 911? I need the coroner. There's going to be a murder."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172062
> View attachment 172063


 
Expanding on the concept… interesting!

Fav post here so far


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> "Hello, 911? I need the coroner. There's going to be a murder."



You can't leave us hanging... gotta be a story there!


----------



## Bear

M1k3 said:


> "Hello, 911? I need the coroner. There's going to be a murder."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172062
> View attachment 172063


----------



## MarcelNL

cooktocut said:


> Putting this here for whoever needs it...
> 
> Best bandages hands down are hydrocolloid gel bandages.


second that, but mainly for bigger and open wounds (after skin removal) and only if you leave them on long enough!
Other than that, superglue rocks!

doing 'something' with a knife other than cutting is a sure winner for me too...yet as a home cook and ergular desk jockey paper cuts are my biggest professional risk.


----------



## cooktocut

MarcelNL said:


> second that, but mainly for bigger and open wounds (after skin removal) and only if you leave them on long enough!
> Other than that, superglue rocks!



I went drunk scootering on a vacation last year (don't drink and scoot folks, you're not gonna have a fun time) and completely ate it at full speed. Ripped the palms of both my hands open on the gravel, among other things. Not scratches, deep gouges. Put those bandages on and I kid you not, I took them off 7 days later to pink skin, pretty much completely healed. Only trick is getting them to stay on (i alcohol off the site beforehand). It's surprising how many people still think you're supposed to let wounds air out.


----------



## M1k3

Luftmensch said:


> You can't leave us hanging... gotta be a story there!





Bear said:


>



My prep cook came up to me, asking for a sharp knife. Actually "a sharp ass knife". So I assumed, wrongly, she needed to cut something thinly. Well....."BBBOOOOOOOO!! LLLIIIAAAARRRR!!!" used the handle to smash some lemongrass.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> My prep cook came up to me, asking for a sharp knife. Actually "a sharp ass knife". So I assumed, wrongly, she needed to cut something thinly. Well....."BBBOOOOOOOO!! LLLIIIAAAARRRR!!!" used the handle to smash some lemongrass.



That sucks dude.


----------



## ModRQC

M1k3 said:


> My prep cook came up to me, asking for a sharp knife. Actually "a sharp ass knife". So I assumed, wrongly, she needed to cut something thinly. Well....."BBBOOOOOOOO!! LLLIIIAAAARRRR!!!" used the handle to smash some lemongrass.



Not the sharpest recipe in the book, that one...


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> My prep cook came up to me, asking for a sharp knife. Actually "a sharp ass knife". So I assumed, wrongly, she needed to cut something thinly. Well....."BBBOOOOOOOO!! LLLIIIAAAARRRR!!!" used the handle to smash some lemongrass.


Temporary handle installed. Very forward balanced now.. ****ing prep cook


----------



## AT5760

Is that your beloved HSC Z-Wear?


----------



## M1k3

AT5760 said:


> Is that your beloved HSC Z-Wear?


Yes. I might be able to rework the original handle. But for now this light placeholder will have to do.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

MarcelNL said:


> second that, but mainly for bigger and open wounds (after skin removal) and only if you leave them on long enough!
> Other than that, superglue rocks!
> 
> doing 'something' with a knife other than cutting is a sure winner for me too...yet as a home cook and ergular desk jockey paper cuts are my biggest professional risk.



superglue isn’t bad, but surgical glue lasts longer especially on a flexing hand when you keep working. Tip: dermabond is by prescription but you can order the veterinary stuff off Amazon, just as good. Everyone looks at me weird for knowing it, having it, and using it until the first time they try it!


----------



## rmrf

GorillaGrunt said:


> superglue isn’t bad, but surgical glue lasts longer especially on a flexing hand when you keep working. Tip: dermabond is by prescription but you can order the veterinary stuff off Amazon, just as good. Everyone looks at me weird for knowing it, having it, and using it until the first time they try it!



What brand have you tried? A few months ago I thought about buying some but I was paralyzed by the number of choices and package types.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

3M Vetbond. The difference is in the length of the alkyl chain; superglue is ethyl-CA, Dermabond is octyl, and vet I think is usually butyl


----------



## BillHanna

GorillaGrunt said:


> Tip: dermabond is by prescription but you can order the veterinary stuff off Amazon, just as good. Everyone looks at me weird for knowing it, having it, and using it until the first time they try it!


orrrrrr…. You work in an OR, and it’s just around.


----------



## Luftmensch

demirtasem said:


> Freshly made today. Wags cutting scallions and my HD kissed my knuckle and tore the skin apart. I placed it back tough.



What ended up happening?? 

I did the same thing on my index finger tonight.... I flew too close to the sun... I was fast-cutting really thin slices of onion. When I got to the thick part of the onion I started feeling unsafe - I had to lift the knife too high to have good stability against my knuckles. But I was distracted and rushed - I thought I should just finish the job.

I almost completely shaved off a 10x10mm flap of skin. It is held on by a very small amount of skin in one corner... I doubt it is vascularised. A lot of blood. I was in two minds... pull it off completely? Or put the flap back in place? I chose the latter and kept compression with a bandaid...

@demirtasem; I am curious... Did yours fall off? I dont have high hopes for mine.


----------



## demirtasem

Luftmensch said:


> What ended up happening??
> 
> I did the same thing on my index finger tonight.... I flew too close to the sun... I was fast-cutting really thin slices of onion. When I got to the thick part of the onion I started feeling unsafe - I had to lift the knife too high to have good stability against my knuckles. But I was distracted and rushed - I thought I should just finish the job.
> 
> I almost completely shaved off a 10x10mm flap of skin. It is held on by a very small amount of skin in one corner... I doubt it is vascularised. A lot of blood. I was in two minds... pull it off completely? Or put the flap back in place? I chose the latter and kept compression with a bandaid...
> 
> @demirtasem; I am curious... Did yours fall off? I dont have high hopes for mine.



I’m sorry, hope it heals soon.️ Mine actually didn’t fall off. But I didn’t use my left hand maybe 4-5 days. I even attached a popsicle stick to not move my finger.  Eventually skin fell off while the new one was growing under.


----------



## Luftmensch

demirtasem said:


> I’m sorry, hope it heals soon.️ Mine actually didn’t fall off. But I didn’t use my left hand maybe 4-5 days. I even attached a popsicle stick to not move my finger.  Eventually skin fell off while the new one was growing under.



Hehe! Thanks! 

Extra cautious with the splint there! Not a bad idea. If you rupture a tendon, you need to let it heal before putting tension on it. If a tendon in a finger breaks, it can snap up into your forearm. The surgery to fix that would be pretty nasty!

I copped it on the distal joint of my index finger. It doesn't look too bad after several hours and a clean up:






I think this incident will play out like yours! Not much tissue is supplying the flap. A small section of upper right corner (in the picture) was not completely severed. The skin looked thin at that point, it could just be epidermis - so I doubt it will get circulation. The gore is likely to keep it attached while the skin beneath heals. I suspect it will eventually fall off with the scab... Actually... That's a lie... I'll probably get impatient and pick at it...

When the box grater got me, it cut a U-shaped groove. The flap was well attached and vascularised on one side. It was able to heal. If I am lucky, the same will happen...fingers crossed... but not the left hand


----------



## BillHanna

I was separating two frozen sausage patties. They were laid flat, and I was wedging a Mercer petty between them. My hand was flat on top. OR SO I THOUGHT. Suddenly, I have the tip in my palm. That was 13hrs ago. Headed to the ED now. My wife (Borat voice) says it’s infected. It’s bruised, and doesn’t hurt where maybe it should. Oops.


----------



## Luftmensch

BillHanna said:


> My wife (Borat voice) says it’s infected.



 funny reference.

Infected? It could be... thankfully the sausage patties were still frozen! That probably made the saga a little less bacteria prone. Hopefully they patch you up and get you out the door quickly!


----------



## BillHanna

5 days of Keflex for your guy, coming right up.


----------



## Luftmensch

Ouch!!! 

Keflex and two(?) stitches! Looks painful! I hope it heals quick!

Edit: For what it is worth.... I DO NOT recommend hydrocolloid dressings (for you). Given the enthusiasm for them a few posts ago, I thought I would try them. I think they have their place... perhaps small or really clean cuts. For large or 'fragile' wounds they can cause more damage than good. They are designed to be applied and left in place for several days. They adhere to the skin. If you are taking a long time to heal or producing a lot of fluid, removing the hydrocolloid dressing can reopen the wound. For my boo boo above, I found frequently replacing regular dressings to be a more gentle solution.


----------



## BillHanna

Yep. Just two. I work in an operating room suite, so I can just grab someone to remove them in 5-7 days. They just asked me to keep it dry for 24hrs, so no work for me in nine hours.


----------



## Luftmensch

BillHanna said:


> Yep. Just two. I work in an operating room suite, so I can just grab someone to remove them in 5-7 days. They just asked me to keep it dry for 24hrs, so no work for me in nine hours.



No chewing!!! 






Sounds like work will take care of you!


----------



## henrymeows

Not from work, but pretty dumb. Little 3 month old wouldn't stop crying and my wife gets cranky hearing her cry, so I slipped her into a front carrier and kept prepping for a meal that I was cooking for a COVID+ friend. Kept crying and flailing around, carrot slipped, and the knife went straight for my finger.

Another instance, around 4 years ago. Was still fresh in culinary school when I landed a work trial with a decent fine dining restaurant. During the trial, they asked me to portion a 15kg block of butter. Tried to cut down while pushing the spine of my knife, palm slipped, and the tip sliced right through the lower palm. I didn't want to let the chef know that injured myself, so I grabbed some paper towel, throw on a pair of gloves, and kept pushing on for the rest of the dinner service. I didn't get the job lol.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

henrymeows said:


> Not from work, but pretty dumb. Little 3 month old wouldn't stop crying and my wife gets cranky hearing her cry, so I slipped her into a front carrier and kept prepping for a meal that I was cooking for a COVID+ friend. Kept crying and flailing around, carrot slipped, and the knife went straight for my finger.
> 
> Another instance, around 4 years ago. Was still fresh in culinary school when I landed a work trial with a decent fine dining restaurant. During the trial, they asked me to portion a 15kg block of butter. Tried to cut down while pushing the spine of my knife, palm slipped, and the tip sliced right through the lower palm. I didn't want to let the chef know that injured myself, so I grabbed some paper towel, throw on a pair of gloves, and kept pushing on for the rest of the dinner service. I didn't get the job lol.



Ah man, I can relate . My left index finger has PTSD.


----------



## mengwong

Like the man said,



Michi said:


> Just one millimetre further back, and it would have turned out far worse.


----------

